# Killington 12/22?



## powbmps (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone going to be there?  I'm shooting for 9:00.  

Unless school gets cancelled.  Then I'll be sitting home, crying like a baby.


----------



## dangah (Dec 20, 2008)

Hopefully, you will have a repeat of today.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 20, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackin' A!


----------



## dangah (Dec 20, 2008)

Consider packing a snorkel...


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 20, 2008)

Mon and Tues....stoked beyond words


----------



## roark (Dec 20, 2008)

Either K or Magic monday.


----------



## hardline (Dec 20, 2008)

roark said:


> Either K or Magic monday.



if its blowing at snow ill be at magic with ya.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 20, 2008)

Hopefully this happens...

"Powder weekend continues! The National Weather Service has issued another Winter Storm Warning for Sunday with an additional 10-15 inches of snowfall."

...and they open DF on Monday.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Hopefully this happens...
> 
> "Powder weekend continues! The National Weather Service has issued another Winter Storm Warning for Sunday with an additional 10-15 inches of snowfall."
> 
> ...and they open DF on Monday.



I'd be set with just OL. Needle's lift line and Vertigo are open, though.

I'll be there the next three days. Want to go for first tracks on Monday, but I'll probably be at the K-1 lodge on account of staying in Rutland.


----------



## danny p (Dec 21, 2008)

probably heading up on Tuesday, can't make it Monday, looks like wind could be an issue anyway...anyone that wants to meet up tuesday let me know, shoud be a killer day!


----------



## powbmps (Dec 21, 2008)

If school gets cancelled I'll be up Tuesday instead.

It is absolutely dumping right now!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 21, 2008)

Snow's lightened up a little, looks like 3-4" since close.

Meeting time/place? If wind is an issue, lift choices may be limited. I think K1 usually spins.


----------



## Zand (Dec 21, 2008)

You all suck.  I'll be around there Wednesday eating leftovers.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 21, 2008)

I should be pulling into the Bear parking lot at 9:00.  OL is shown as open for tomorrow.  Anyone know if it was open today?

I could meet up sometime later in the a.m., anywhere is fine with me.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 21, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I should be pulling into the Bear parking lot at 9:00.  OL is shown as open for tomorrow.  Anyone know if it was open today?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/44998-killington-12-21-08-a.html


----------



## powbmps (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry Mondeo.  I managed to overlook that post.

Let me know if you want to meet up somewhere.  Maybe they will open up DF tomorrow.  I can dream, right?

Most likely will be looking for bumps because I'm scared of powder.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 21, 2008)

Skyeship midway station at 10? Vertigo should be pretty good.


----------

